# Thoughts on Delta 34-444 table saw?



## AaronG (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys (and gals) - My name is Aaron and I am new to the site. I am beginning my search for a table saw that will initially be used for some projects in our next house but the REAL goal is to use it for woodworking projects with my dad and brother-in-law.

I ran across a used Delta 34-444 contractor's saw and my initial research suggests this was a quality saw made in the US. Some people on another site use this as their primary saw and are very pleased.

My initial questions are 1) who has experience with this saw or a similar saw 2) would this be adequate for most woodworking type projects 3) what would be a fair price for a good condition Delta 34-444 and 4) what should I look for when checking out this saw?

Thanks in advance! Looking forward to learning lots from everyone here.


----------



## AaronG (Jul 23, 2011)

Also, the asking price on this saw is $600. It comes with a Biesmeyer fence, although the model of the fence is not known right now.


----------



## renovatio (Jul 4, 2011)

It looks like a good saw, and you can't go wrong with the Bies fence. However unless it's like new with some good accessories like extended rails, outfeed table, etc- $600 is high. If you're going to spend that much I'd go with the R4512 from HD for $550- great saw. I see well made, older contractor saws with good aftermarket fences go on cl all the time for $300 - $400. Hopefully someone on here who has had that exact saw can give more insight. Good luck!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Aaron - The Delta 34-444 is indeed an American made contractor style saw, is well made, and is certainly suitable for good hobby work (and more)....at the right price. However, $600 is pretty darn steep for a used contractor saw IMO...Biese fence or not. If the saw is in great shape, I think $350-$400 is more realistic in today's market. Depending on the wings, and useful extras (blades, inserts, mobile base, after market miter gauge, etc.), it might be worth a bit more. There's no warranty, it doesn't have a riving knife, and it still posesses all the known drawbacks of the traditional 60 year old contractor saw design, like poor dust collection, lifting hazard when tilted, difficult alignment process, larger footprint from the outboard motor, etc. $400-$600 should buy a heck of a nice used saw (maybe even a Delta Unisaw), or goes along way toward a nice new saw with some design updates, return priveleges, and a warranty.


----------



## AaronG (Jul 23, 2011)

Great feedback guys, much appreciated. I agree, the asking price is too high. I would not be a buyer at that level for that saw. Now that you have chimed in, I don't think I'd be a buyer over $400. 

I don't want to get too trigger happy, so I need to be picky because saws pop up on CL pretty regularly. A small part of me is timid about buying a used saw, even one that is a US made saw. You don't know how it was used by the previous owner(s). And as was mentioned, there have been good design improvements since the time this saw was made.

I will admit, the Ridgid saw looks like a good value for new at $550 and I can use a competitor's coupon to bring the price down or at least offset the sales tax. I am just entering the hobby, so a 4512 might be a good starter saw or even a highly serviceable saw for many years. I have read a lot of threads here and the 4512 is discussed a lot in a positive way.

Thanks again, I am sure I will have more questions!


----------



## AaronG (Jul 23, 2011)

And to add some more "color", I am a tool snob in general whether it be power tools or hand tools. But I am sure we all have expensive tastes, even if our wallets and our wives don't agree :icon_smile:

I know what it costs to get a quality table saw ($2000+ for something new) and that is going to be tough to do. I am going to have to swallow my pride and get something less expensive, at least initially. I have looked at threads on the Grizzly line and the Ridgid saws and they seem to be a good value, particularly compared to entry level saws from other makers at the same price points. I suppose the question for me to answer is if I'd rather get a used saw and take a risk or get something new that at least has SOME warranty.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well i believe most main stream manuf. are offing up in the 2-5 year warrenty range. You might see if you can find anything out on the Ridgid service centers in your area, they have that lifestime service agreement on them, basicly anything goes wrong for the life of it they will repair it as long as you get it to there service center. I do know that when i made arrangments for my R4512 to replace the R4511 i asked the guy at TTI if i would get the service agreement on the R4512, he said to get back to him with the serial numbers on it once it arrived here and that even if the box indicates only the 3 year he will get it on LSA. I inquired why, according to him Ridgid plans to phase out offering the Lifetime. He stated the warrenty bills on the cordless tool batterys alone they are paying out too much on. After my experiance though id get some word of mouth on the service centers near you.


----------

